# NSFW- partial nude



## mmphoto (Jun 13, 2007)

comments?


----------



## mmphoto (Jun 13, 2007)

hah sorry to any boys that were expecting maybe some girl butt and not boy butt


----------



## Karsten V (Jun 13, 2007)

Is that Quentin Tarantino?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 13, 2007)

I am truly shocked lol and disappointed of course, but moving on to the image there are so many good things here.  The crop to pano is ideal for this.  It also works much better black and white than it would have in color.  It is almost film noir since quentie's name came up.  A little less sharp and it would be classic 1950 movie stuff.  

Did i forget say great shot.


----------



## mmphoto (Jun 13, 2007)

thanks!  lol it would be a lot cooler if it was tarantino but, unfotunately just my bf   he's a director though!  just started a new project with ed asner and the soup ****  =)
he really was sleeping when i secrety took this- he's ok with having annonymous people on the internet see it but said he was gonna get revenge... ahh! *runs and hides*!


----------



## DigitalDiva (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi mmphoto. Let me preface this by saying that it is a good photo. It's just not a WOW photo. I can't see his face with that blanket in the way!  I'd crop out that little bit on bottom left. Has a nice feel to it. But always think about face when you're shooting someone. (Unless facing away from the camera is essential to the mood or composition. To me the photo looks like you were afraid to get his face or to wake him. Stand on your tippy toes next time?

The harsh line of light on his torso and thigh make it seem as if he has some undergarments on. So I didn't think nude at all when I saw this. 

Again, hope you don't mind me sharing how I see it. Take what you can use.


----------



## mmphoto (Jun 13, 2007)

i actually did ask on another forum if that line of light is too harsh but i had a couple people say that it lead the eye along the curve of the body and that it wasn't too harsh.  i still think it's a bit too hot though on the thigh.  i liked the B&W conversion of it though- i cropped to cut out my ugly A/C and messy floor but i think that piece of table cloth on the bottom right is a bit distracting...
unfortunately i don't think i could ever get him to "pose" for me for something like this- kinda took what i could get   maybe i'll try again friday morning when we can both sleep in again  heehee!


----------



## DigitalDiva (Jun 13, 2007)

A truly wonderful keepsake for you and it does have a lot of nice qualities to it. 

Have you shot nudes before? I've done it a few times. You'd be amazed who doesn't mind being in the buff. It's not really my thing, though it did help me get over a barrier with being more engaged with people while shooting. Sometimes I still struggle with engaging sitters, though. Maybe I should start a thread on that and quit hi-hacking yours!


----------



## mmphoto (Jun 13, 2007)

yeah i'm pretty sure i can speak for my friends and family by saying NO WAY would they want to do nudes.  although my one friend wants nude maternity pics if/when she ever gets pregnant =)
and i really don't have the set up for any kind of portraiture unless i sit em all on my bed and crop the room 
hmmm.... maybe not a bad idea!  i do like the light in this pic...


----------



## mmphoto (Jun 13, 2007)

now that i think of it- this is a good setting/mood for a nude family pic.  lol but not TOO nude.  like mom and dad and baby or something cuddling under the covers.  or just one parent and baby.  would need a fill for the faces though.  hahah but how many nekkid people do i want in my bed!  lol


----------



## KonicaKyle (Jun 13, 2007)

I think I like the chink of light... 

although for me it would work so much better if it was running up the side of his body, like along the bum, side, shoulders and then striking his face? Maybe it woul be hard to set up though?

Still a nice capture though, the panoramic crop works well.


----------



## mmphoto (Jun 14, 2007)

yeah i have some without the blinds turned down like that but they really didn't work as well.  the light gives it that glow of morning i think.


----------

